# Triple 46/47 Nvidia Surround TV



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello guys as I already posted on this forum I want to make a triple screen set-up, But I really need to decide which Tv I should get.

I have looked at the Samsung UE46ES5500WXXN € 524,-

 The Samsung UE46EH5000 LED-TV 46" The Samsung€498,98

UE46ES5700 LED-TV 46" €597,00 The Samsung UE46EH6030 46" LED-TV €579,00

The LG 47LS5600 €498,75

My budget is max €1800, and I use it for gaming and video editing only like Barnacules1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As you are looking at a 46 inch panel, I would give serious consideration to a Plasma as well due to next to no motion blur, superior black levels, and far better off axis viewing.

If not a Plasma the I would go with an LCD with LED Backlighting for the sake of getting the best possible black level and contrast ratio. 

I will say that I recently started gaming again after a 3 year absence due to my complete annoyance with the Xbox RROD, but thankfully the Valhalla or S Series 360 has finally seemed to provide a reliable console after 6 years... I am completely amazed at just how well my Panasonic TC-P60GT50 does with Halo 4. I realize you are going with PC Gaming which is where it is really at, but I remain a Halo junkie.
Best,
JJ


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As you are looking at a 46 inch panel, I would give serious consideration to a Plasma as well due to next to no motion blur, superior black levels, and far better off axis viewing.
> 
> If not a Plasma the I would go with an LCD with LED Backlighting for the sake of getting the best possible black level and contrast ratio.
> ...


Yea I have looked at plasma's but they are more expensive, and they do use allot more energy. And my old LG LM660S is fast enough I play FPS and RTS games and have no problem with input lag, I only had to tell the tv the source was a pc.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I think any of those TV's you've listed will work just fine. With a triple screen setup I would prioritize the size of the bezel along with a matte screen to reduce reflections.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Yea I have looked at plasma's but they are more expensive, and they do use allot more energy. And my old LG LM660S is fast enough I play FPS and RTS games and have no problem with input lag, I only had to tell the tv the source was a pc.


While I agree about energy consumption with the caveat that PDP's have gotten much better in this regard, I do find it interesting that Plasmas are more expensive than LCD's in the EU. In the US, Plasmas are almost always cheaper. Especially when comparing the upper tier of panels.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> While I agree about energy consumption with the caveat that PDP's have gotten much better in this regard, I do find it interesting that Plasmas are more expensive than LCD's in the EU. In the US, Plasmas are almost always cheaper. Especially when comparing the upper tier of panels.


In the EU there is probably some-kind of tax over plasma's since there more energy consuming, they even tried to ban them. 

Source: http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/79580/Now-the-EU-wants-to-ban-your-plasma-television

Now I really would like to know if I should go with the LG or Samsung, because I cant find any reliable review.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> In the EU there is probably some-kind of tax over plasma's since there more energy consuming, they even tried to ban them.
> 
> Source: http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/79580/Now-the-EU-wants-to-ban-your-plasma-television
> 
> Now I really would like to know if I should go with the LG or Samsung, because I cant find any reliable review.


I personally prefer Samsung over LG on the whole. I would also check out Panasonic's LCD's as well. In addition, Sony makes a very high quality LCD. That particular size is quite popular and competition is fierce.
As you guys are on a completely different broadcasting system (PAL as opposed to NTSC here), more often than not even the same series of a particular brand tends to be a bit different than in the States.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> I personally prefer Samsung over LG on the whole. I would also check out Panasonic's LCD's as well. In addition, Sony makes a very high quality LCD. That particular size is quite popular and competition is fierce.
> As you guys are on a completely different broadcasting system (PAL as opposed to NTSC here), more often than not even the same series of a particular brand tends to be a bit different than in the States.


Then I probably gonna go with The Samsung 5500 46", should do quite good. And with thin bezels either.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Then I probably gonna go with The Samsung 5500 46", should do quite good. And with thin bezels either.


Well I had to do it with the LG47LS5600, and so now i'm waiting for them to arrive. I am so excited.


----------

